# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du lịch Quê Bác - Cửa Lò 4 ngày 3 đêm

## lechivien1400

*Tour du lịch biển Cửa Lò – thăm Quê Bác*
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*
_Từ Vinh đi 18 km đến bãi biển Cửa Lò. Bãi biển dài gần 10 km, cát trắng phau, mịn màng. Rừng phi lao xanh tốt. Nước biển trong xanh, độ mặn từ 3,4 đến 3,5%. Với chiều dài 8,2 km được chia làm 3 bãi nhỏ: bãi tẵm Lan Châu, bãi tắm Xuân Hương, bãi tắm Song Ngư. Trên bãi biển du khách có thể dạo chơi, nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn. Với phong cảnh đẹp, trời và nước xanh trong, bãi biển cát vàng trắng xoá, sóng bạc đầu rì rào ngày đêm, làn gió thoảng từ biển thực sự đem lại cho bạn cảm giác khoan khoái của sự nghỉ ngơi._ 
_Chương trình chi tiết:_
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Cửa Lò       (ăn trưa, tối)*
*06h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi _Cửa Lò._ Trên đường đi quý khách thư giãn ngắm cảnh đồng lúa núi rừng, nghỉ thưởng thức bữa sáng tại Phủ Lý, sau bữa sáng đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Vinh                          
Đến _Cửa Lò_ -  một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất miềnTrung được người Pháp khám phá năm 1905 và biến nơi đây thành nơi nghỉ mát hàng đầu Việt Nam. Trên đường đi, quý khách tham gia chương trình giao Nghe hướng dẫn thuyết minh về sông Mã anh hùng, người dân Cầu Hàm Rồng anh  hùng trong lịch sử kháng chiến chống quân xâm lược,..
*12h00:* Quý khách tới Cửa Lò ăn trưa nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi chiều quý khách tự do dạo chơi, tắm biển Cửa Lò - một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Bắc Trung Bộ với dải cát trắng mịn chạy dài dưới rặng phi lao, thăm công viên Xanh "Biển một bên". Ăn tối và dạo chơi thị trấn Cửa Lò, tham gia câu mực trên biển. 
*Ngày 02: Khám Phá Biển Cửa Lò   (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng:* Quý  khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh bình minh trên biển với không khí trong lành và mát mẻ, tự do tắm biển và dạo bộ. Ăn trưa tại khách sạn.
*Chiều:* Quý khách tự do tắm biển.
*Tối:* Sau khi ăn tối. Hướng dẫn viên tổ chức giao lưu đốt lửa trại, giao lưu văn nghệ hát cho nhau nghe  và chơi một số trò chơi tại bãi biển 
*Ngày 03: Cửa Lò – Quê Bác (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng:* Xe đưa Quý khách đi Vinh, thăm Quê Bác thăm Làng Kim Liên ngôi nhà Bác ở thời niên thiếu, làng Hoàng Trù quê ngoại, mộ bà Hoàng Thị Loan thân mẫu CT Hồ Chí Minh và Tượng Đài Bác Hồ tại thành phố Vinh.
*Chiều:* Khách tự do tắm biển, thăm quan cảng Cửa Lò, mua hàng lưu niệm, đồ điện tử.
*18h30:* Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, sau đó Quý Khách tự do.*Lựa chọn:* Tối quý khách có thể thuê thuyền thúng ra biển câu mực.
*Ngày 4: Cửa Lò khởi hành về    (ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách tắm biển,tự do đi chợ Cảng Cửa Lò mua đồ lưu niệm, ăn trưa. *12h00:* Quý khách trả phòng khách sạn lên ôtô về. Trên đường về Quý khách dừng ở Thanh Hóa mua đặc sản Nem Chua, Dừa Thanh Hóa….
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay Quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.850.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* _Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!_ 
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM*
1/Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
2/Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2*  gần biển, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀ (3 người / phòng, ngủ phòng đôi tính phát sinh theo giá phòng khách sạn) 
3/Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình, ăn chính 100.000/bữa, ăn sáng 30.000/bữa (Gồm 7 bữa ăn chính, 3 bữa ăn sáng).
4/Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình. (nếu có).
5/Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
6/ Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
1/ Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0906.404.986 Mr Hao*
*Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Quê Bác, tour Cửa Lò - Quê Bác, biển Cửa Lò, láng Sen Quê Bác

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Quê Bác, biển Cửa Lò, tour Cửa Lò, thăm quê Bác, du lịch Nghệ An

----------


## lechivien1400

tắm biển Cửa Lò, thăm Quê Bác, biển miền trung, hè 2012, tour biển 2012

----------


## lechivien1400

biển cửa lò, đi biển miền trung

----------


## lechivien1400

Cửa Lò - Quê Bác, thăm Làng Sen, tour Nghệ An, đi biển Cửa Lò

----------


## lechivien1400

tour quê bác

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Làng Sen, biển Cửa Lò

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Quê Bác, biển Cửa Lò

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Cửa Lò Quê Bác

----------


## lechivien1400

tour Quê Bác, Cửa Lò

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch quê bác

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Quê Bác

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch quê Bác, làng Sen

----------


## lechivien1400

Cửa Lò, Làng Sen

----------


## lechivien1400

thăm làng Sen, biển Cưả Lò

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Cửa Lò

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Làng Sen, biển Cửa Lò

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Quê Bác

----------

